
Leveraging Ada Run-Time Checks with Fuzz Testing in AFL - touisteur
http://blog.adacore.com/running-american-fuzzy-lop-on-your-ada-code
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7ksivm/leverag...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7ksivm/leveraging_ada_runtime_checks_with_fuzz_testing/)

